# Welcome Adam: New Gloucestershire Rep



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Please welcome Adam (adam-tt) as the Regional Rep for Gloucestershire 

Not sure when we last had a rep in this area so its well overdue, and hopefully the Gloucestershire area TT owners will benefit from Adam getting stuck in and representing his area.

Best of luck Adam and if you need any help or advice, myself and other Regional Reps are always here to help.

Robb


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats Adam - good luck in your new role 

Paul


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Cheers Paul


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

congrats adam im sure you will do them all proud!! you know your stuff matey


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Congratulations & welcome to rep land


----------



## pauljamesbarrow (Oct 14, 2010)

Just spotted your appointment. Welcome and it will be good to have a local rep that we can share experiences off - especially local to us providers.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome Adam


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Adam and well done,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

couldnt have a nicer more polite rep......with a lovely mrs (Rosie) also........
looking forward to supporting him in this new role any way i can also i am sure vaiva (red yellow purple) will also. wd m8ee

anything you need done on the office side just shout and will get leah to do it for you m8 as she knows how much i love my tt events and is a good girl running my office


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Who is this Adam Joker????

Where is my commision, if it wasnt from that test drive you would never have had a TT :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Nice one Adam well deserved mate!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> Who is this Adam Joker????
> 
> Where is my commision, if it wasnt from that test drive you would never have had a TT :wink: :lol:


↑ 
This member needs blocking :lol: 
[smiley=argue.gif]

Love you really


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Block me and you wont get a spin in Beast...... oh wait going from past experience I better not or your never get a house :lol:


----------

